# Schwarzes Eck



## MoMo (1. September 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Samsung Camcorder:


> _VON: Moritz Beller
> AN: Medion Technologiezentrum.
> Im Nachfolgenden der Breifverkehr: _
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...


Unten habe ich das im Brief erwähnte Bild geuppt.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## goela (1. September 2002)

Ist dies wirklich so schlimm?
Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass auf einem Fernsehbild dies sowieso nicht zu sehen ist, da der Fernseher nie die volle Auflösung darstellt, kann man dies vernachlässigen!

Bei meiner AV Master (von FAST für analogen Videoschnitt) hatte ich mal ein ähnliches Problem. Dort konnte ich je nach Einstellung in der ersten Zeile den Rasterstrahl sehen. Ich musste das Bild beschneiden, so dass dies nicht mehr vorkommt!

Wenn Du Dein Material digital captures kannst Du diese Beschneidung leider nicht gleich machen! Notfalls hinterher beschneiden!

Stellt sich allerdings die Frage: Ist es wirklich die Kamera oder die Firewire-Karte? Vielleicht mal ne andere Kamera probieren!

Aber wie oben schon erwähnt, sollte die letzte Zeile nicht weiter stören -> höchstens dann, wenn Du dies wirklich auf Beamer oder Fernseher zu Gesicht bekommst!!

Unschön ist es aber trotzdem, wenn man beste Qualität haben will!


----------



## MoMo (1. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Ist dies wirklich so schlimm?*


Ich habe doch fürs ganze Bild gezahlt, oder? Dann will ich auch dsa ganze Bild  haben.





> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Stellt sich allerdings die Frage: Ist es wirklich die Kamera oder die Firewire-Karte? Vielleicht mal ne andere Kamera probieren!*





> _Original geschrieben von MoMo _
> *Ein Defekt der FireWire-Karte und des FireWire-Kabels ist ausgeschlossen, da bei einem anderen Camcorder dieser Mangel nicht festzustellen war.*





> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Aber wie oben schon erwähnt, sollte die letzte Zeile nicht weiter stören -> höchstens dann, wenn Du dies wirklich auf Beamer oder Fernseher zu Gesicht bekommst!!
> 
> Unschön ist es aber trotzdem, wenn man beste Qualität haben will! *


Man schaut ja nomralerweise nicht hin, aber vielleicht sind ja noch andere versteckte Mangel vorhanden... wer weiß?!

Quoten wird all unsere Probleme lösen .


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. September 2002)

Wenn es dich nicht stört ist es egal, wenn es dich stört und du ausschließen kannst, dass es an der Hardware liegt, neue von Medion anfordern...


----------



## MoMo (1. September 2002)

Eben, ich warte nur auf 'ne Antwort von denen . Soll ich die mal am Montag anrufen, oder auf die Beschwerde-Mail-Antwort warten?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. September 2002)

Warten, es ist ja nicht dringend, so lange deine Garantie nicht abläuft.


----------



## goela (2. September 2002)

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis......

Wenn Du schon mit einer anderen Kamera dies getestet hast, dann hätte ich ein Vergleichsbild (gleiche Einstellung bzw. Motiv) der anderen Kamera mitgeschickt! Am Besten noch die Marke angeben und schreiben, dass bei der SONY XYZ dies nicht auftritt!

Macht etwas mehr Druck und ausserdem ein Bild kann man nicht überlesen!!! 

So wie ich den Text


> Ein Defekt der FireWire-Karte und des FireWire-Kabels ist ausgeschlossen, da bei einem anderen Camcorder dieser Mangel nicht festzustellen war.


überlesen hatte!!!


----------



## MoMo (2. September 2002)

@Goela: Ist ja nicht schlimm .

Heute habe ich gleich artig von Medion eine Antwort bekommen:


> Sehr geehrte (r) Frau (Herr) Beller,
> 
> 
> an Ihrem Gerät ist leider ein technischer Fehler aufgetreten. Bitte
> ...


----------



## goela (2. September 2002)

Es gibt noch Service auf dieser Welt! :| 
Schön!!!!


----------



## ponda (2. September 2002)

Wow, ich bin sprachlos...guter Service.
Ich dachte der sei schon ausgestorben.


----------



## MoMo (2. September 2002)

Was habt ihr denn alle? 
Bisher habe ich eigentlich nie schlechten, unfreundlichen oder gar nicht vorhandenen Service erlebt. Ob das nun beim Umtausch eines durch die falschen Bildaufhänger kaput gegangenen Bilderrahmens bei Obi war (der Mitarbeiter hat uns die falschen Aufhänger verkauft - ksotenlos neuen Rahmen gekriegt), der Rückgabe eines Videoübertragungssets bei Conrad, weil es mir mein Pate & meine Eltern gekauft haben (ich es also doppelt hatte), dem kulanten Nachlass bei Bauknecht, die ich in einer eMail trotz abgelaufener Garantie dazu bewegt hatte, wenigstens einen Teil der Summe für die Reparatur unserer ziemlich neuen Bauknecht-Waschmaschine zuzahlen oder der Bestellung eines Bikes bei Canyon war, ist bei mir eigentlich völlig egal gewesen: Nie musste ich unanehmbar lange auf eine Antwort warten und eigentlich immer wurde mir zumindest geholfen.


----------



## goela (2. September 2002)

Tja vielleicht verschickts Du ja gleich irgendwelche Briefbomben oder Drohungen mit!


----------



## MoMo (2. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Tja vielleicht verschickts Du ja gleich irgendwelche Briefbomben oder Drohungen mit!  *


Mit ner eMail?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. September 2002)

Cool das du das Bike jetzt hast.

Aber trotzdem bitte nicht Offtopic werden.


----------



## MoMo (3. September 2002)

Ich habe heute früh das Päckchen mit der Kamera an MD geschickt. Wenn alles glatt läuft kriege ich meine Kamera hoffentlich schon am Freitag wieder =).


----------



## MoMo (14. September 2002)

*EOS*


Nachdem ich am Mittwoch eine Mail an Medion geschickt hatte, haben die mich um 22Uhr  angerufen und gesagt, sie hätten meine Beschwerde erhalten, könne aber aufgrund ihrer Struktur noch ein wenig dauern, bis ich eine Antwort erhalte. Damit habe ich mich dann vor erst abgefunden.

Heute (Samstag) kam das Päckchen von Medion mit der Post. Sie haben mir einen niegel-nagel neuen Camcorder geschickt .

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. September 2002)

Es gibt doch immer noch fähige Servicecenter...


----------



## hagi2k2 (14. September 2002)

medion hat wirklich nen super service
wir hatten mal nen defekt beim brenner vom 900mhz aldi rechner,
angerufen 3 tage später kam der neue brenner mit doppelter geschwindigkeit


----------



## MoMo (14. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hagi2k2 _
> *medion hat wirklich nen super service
> wir hatten mal nen defekt beim brenner vom 900mhz aldi rechner,
> angerufen 3 tage später kam der neue brenner mit doppelter geschwindigkeit *


Hey! Den PC habe ich auch! Wie haste das genau gemacht?


----------



## hagi2k2 (14. September 2002)

hab da angerufen und gesagt dass nero immer nen problem anzeigt(hat er auch wirklich gemacht)
energiekalibrierungsfehler

da hat er mir gleich gesagt, dass die mir nen neuen brenner schicken


----------



## MoMo (14. September 2002)

cool ;-) 
Muss ich auch mal versuchen.


----------



## hagi2k2 (14. September 2002)

jo mach mal und sag obs geklappt hat


----------



## goela (15. September 2002)

Soll ich euch auch was von "Service" sagen!
Vor knapp einem Jahr hab ich mir die SONY PC100E erstanden! Es gibt ja ein Jahr Garantie!

Nun die Kamera läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag! Achte auch darauf wie auf meinem Augapfel!

Nun kurz vor dem Ablauf der Garantiezeit bekam ich ein Schreiben des Elektonikfachhandels, wo ich meine Kamera gekauft habe!
Dort schrieben sie mir, dass meine Garantie demnächst abläuft und ich könnte die Garantie um ein weiteres Jahr verlängern lassen!
Wenn ich die Summe vom beigefügten Einzahlungsschein überweisen würde! Waren ja nur läppische 315sFr.!!!

Na ist dies ein Service? Man wird sogar darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass die Garantiezeit bald vorbei ist! Und man könnte diese sogar noch verlängern lassen!

Ach ja! Hab die Garantiezeit nicht verlängert!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. September 2002)

Das ist doch cool.

Es gibt aber natürlich auch ganz andere Dinge...


----------



## MoMo (15. September 2002)

Das schwarze Eck ist trotzdem noch da  
Ich galube, ich muss mal bei denen anrufen   
@Goela: Bei deinem Raster-Verschwindertrick: Klickst du dann auf 720.... skalieren?


----------



## brecht (15. September 2002)

Ich würd mal nach nem Treiberupdate für deine Hardware schauen - denn wenn die Capturesoftware bei Sony richtig arbeitet, bei Samsung jedoch nicht, dann heißt das noch lange nicht das das an der Cam liegt - welche Capturesoftware nutzt du denn??


----------



## MoMo (15. September 2002)

Also gecaptured wird mit Premiere 6 und DV Gerätesteuerung 2.0. Das Problem  tritt auch bei anderen Capture-Programmen auf.


----------



## goela (16. September 2002)

@MoMo
Beim "Rastertrick", den ich beschrieben hatte, verwendetet ich eine analoge Schnittkarte von FAST! Dort konnte ich die Ränder "beschneiden"!

Aber vielleicht hat Brecht ja sogar recht mit dem Treiber?


----------



## MoMo (16. September 2002)

Welche Gerätesterung verwendet ihr denn?
Camcorder wird jedenfalls unter Windows anständig als "Samsung"-Camcorder aufgeführt


----------

